# Conflicts with slim and desktop environment



## oli1301 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I have some trouble with slim as login manager and Xfce. After booting slim starts and *I* enter my username and password. When I submit my input the screen gets black for maybe 1-3 seconds and *I* get back to the login screen. Very seldom it works with the first login and Xfce starts but the most time I have to repeat my username and password 2 - 5 times until I get to my display manager.

The slim.log shows this:

```
slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections
 slim: unexpected signal 15
```

My .xinitrc has these entries:

```
export LANG=de_DE.ISO8859-15 
exec startxfce4
```


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 28, 2014)

Do your X.org and Xfce4 work normally by `startx`?


----------



## oli1301 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, if I log in via console right after the boot, I can start my Xfce at the first time with `startx`.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 28, 2014)

May you provide /etc/rc.conf, /etc/tty, /usr/local/etc/slim.conf.


----------



## oli1301 (Jul 29, 2014)

/etc/rc.conf


```
ifconfig_re0="dhcp"
hostname=""
sshd_enable="YES"
keymap="german.iso"
moused_enable="YES"

nisdomainname="************"
nis_client_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
nfscbd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"

ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="time.*************"

lpd_enable="NO"
#cupsd_enable="YES"

usbd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
polkitd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"

devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"

slim_enable="YES"
```

/etc/ttys


```
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv2   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv3   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv4   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv5   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv6   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv7   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   off secure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
ttyu1   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
ttyu2   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
ttyu3   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   dialup  off secure
# Dumb console
dcons   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   off secure
```

/usr/local/etc/slim.conf


```
# Commands for halt, login, etc.
halt_cmd            /sbin/shutdown -p now
reboot_cmd          /sbin/shutdown -r now
console_cmd         /usr/local/bin/xterm -C -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/motd; exec /usr/bin/login"
suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/acpiconf -s 3

# Full path to the xauth binary
xauth_path         /usr/local/bin/xauth

# Xauth file for server
authfile           /var/run/slim.auth


# Activate numlock when slim starts. Valid values: on|off
# numlock             on

# Hide the mouse cursor (note: does not work with some WMs).
# Valid values: true|false
# hidecursor          false

# This command is executed after a succesful login.
# you can place the %session and %theme variables
# to handle launching of specific commands in .xinitrc
# depending of chosen session and slim theme
#
# NOTE: if your system does not have bash you need
# to adjust the command according to your preferred shell,
# i.e. for freebsd use:

login_cmd exec /bin/sh - ~/.xinitrc %session
#login_cmd exec /usr/local/bin/gxfce4

#login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session

# Commands executed when starting and exiting a session.
# They can be used for registering a X11 session with
# sessreg. You can use the %user variable
#
# sessionstart_cmd      some command
# sessionstop_cmd       some command

# Start in daemon mode. Valid values: yes | no
# Note that this can be overriden by the command line
# options "-d" and "-nodaemon"
# daemon        yes

# Available sessions (first one is the default).
# The current chosen session name is replaced in the login_cmd
# above, so your login command can handle different sessions.
# see the xinitrc.sample file shipped with slim sources
sessions            xfce4,icewm-session,wmaker,blackbox

# Executed when pressing F11 (requires imagemagick)
screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png

# welcome message. Available variables: %host, %domain
welcome_msg         Welcome to %host

# Session message. Prepended to the session name when pressing F1
# session_msg         Session: 

# shutdown / reboot messages
shutdown_msg       The system is powering down...
reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...

# default user, leave blank or remove this line
# for avoid pre-loading the username.
#default_user        simone

# Focus the password field on start when default_user is set
# Set to "yes" to enable this feature
#focus_password      no

# Automatically login the default user (without entering
# the password. Set to "yes" to enable this feature
#auto_login          no


# current theme, use comma separated list to specify a set to 
# randomly choose from
current_theme       lake

# Lock file
lockfile            /var/run/slim.pid

# Log file
logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 29, 2014)

oli1301 said:
			
		

> /usr/local/etc/slim.conf
> 
> ```
> .......
> ...



I do not find default path, default xserver statements in your slim.conf. FreeBSD port /x11/slim does not add any system-wide environment variables including $PATH from /etc/login.conf, /etc/profile, /etc/csh.login

Here is my /usr/local/etc/slim.conf

```
default_path    /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
default_xserver /usr/local/bin/X
xserver_arguments   vt09
halt_cmd    /sbin/shutdown -p now
reboot_cmd  /sbin/shutdown -r now
console_cmd /usr/local/bin/xterm -C -geometry 80x40 -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-*-*-18-120-100-100-*-180-iso10646-1 -fg white -bg black +sb -T "Console login" -e /bin/sh -c "/bin/cat /etc/motd; exec /usr/bin/login"
#suspend_cmd        /usr/sbin/acpiconf -s 3
xauth_path         /usr/local/bin/xauth
authfile           /var/run/slim.auth
numlock             on
hidecursor          false
login_cmd           exec /bin/sh - ~/.xsession %session
daemon	no
sessions            xfce4
screenshot_cmd      import -window root /slim.png
welcome_msg         Welcome to %host
shutdown_msg       The system is powering down...
reboot_msg         The system is rebooting...
default_user       honyu
focus_password      no
auto_login          yes
current_theme       fbsd
lockfile            /var/run/slim.pid
logfile             /var/log/slim.log
```

My ~/.xsession

```
export PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin"
export LANG="zh_TW.UTF-8"
export LC_ALL="zh_TW.UTF-8"
export MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"
export XMODIFIERS="@im=gcin"
export GTK_IM_MODULE="gcin"
export GTK3_IM_MODULE="gcin"
export TOP="-PIu"
export BLOCKSIZE="K"
export CLICOLOR="YES"
export LSCOLORS="ExGxFxdxCxDxDxhbadExEx"
export PAGER="less"
umask 22

alias grep='grep --color'

if [-f "${HOME}/.gpg-agent-info"]; then
    rm "${HOME}/.gpg-agent-info"
fi
gpg-agent --daemon --enable-ssh-support --csh > "${HOME}/.gpg-agent-info"
gcin&
startxfce4
killall -e root -q -KILL gpg-agent
if [-f "${HOME}/.gpg-agent-info"]; then
    rm "${HOME}/.gpg-agent-info"
fi
```

I am using FreeBSD 10-STABLE and install Xorg, Xfce and Slim via pkg


----------



## oli1301 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, I am sry sorry. I just watched my slim.conf and saw that I haven*'*t copied the whole code. These lines are existing in my file too.

```
default_path    /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
default_xserver /usr/local/bin/X
xserver_arguments   vt09
```

I installed it trough pkg too. But I haven*'*t got a file called .xsession. There is only a .xsessions-errors. I am using FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 29, 2014)

oli1301 said:
			
		

> Well, I am sry sorry. I just watched my slim.conf and saw that I haven*'*t copied the whole code. These lines are existing in my file too.
> 
> ```
> default_path    /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin
> ...



I name my startup script as .xsession rather then .xinitrc only. This is not the main cause of failure.
Your Xorg cannot start after passing control from Slim, You had better check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to investigate.

I use temporary WITH_NEW_XORG repositories to install my Xorg in FreeBSD 10-STABLE

Note: temporary WITH_NEW_XORG repositories do not support FreeBSD 10-RELEASE


----------



## oli1301 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have checked my /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I couldnt find any errors which can cause to this problem.
Here is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log :


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD tgeppert.rommerskirchen.roki 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #1 r267149M: Tue Jun 10 16:26:27 CEST 2014     root@tgeppert.rommerskirchen.roki:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 04 May 2014  08:38:45PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 29 13:24:29 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7b6650
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(++) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a65:1043:8416 NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.67  Fri Apr  4 14:44:14 PDT 2014
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.67  Fri Apr  4 14:26:21 PDT 2014
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) Jul 29 13:24:29 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 210 (GT218) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.18.5f.00.06
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce 210 at PCI:1:0:0
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     Ancor Communications Inc VE248 (DFP-0) (boot, connected)
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Ancor Communications Inc VE248 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Ancor Communications Inc VE248 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
(**) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     device Ancor Communications Inc VE248 (DFP-0) (Using EDID
(**) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)
(==) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): 
(==) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): 
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (92, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0):     option
(**) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA: Reserving 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA:     access.
(II) Jul 29 13:24:30 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(II) Loading extension XINERAMA
(--) RandR disabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device product 0x0011
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.8.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) product 0x0011: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "product 0x0011" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Trackball
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.9.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Trackball: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Trackball: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) Trackball: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Trackball: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Trackball: Buttons: 5
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Trackball" (type: MOUSE)
(**) Trackball: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) Trackball: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) Trackball: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) Trackball: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
```


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 29, 2014)

oli1301 said:
			
		

> I have checked my /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I couldnt find any errors which can cause to this problem.
> Here is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log :



 Try to modify .xinitrc to give full path to startxfce4 & and export $PATH again.


----------



## oli1301 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've added and modified .xinitrc like this now:


```
export PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin"
exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```

But *I* still have the same problem. I have the feeling that it works a bit better now (the login worked in 3 out of 4 times of rebooting with the first try, might just be lucky, but the fourth time I had to try it several times again until Xfce started).


----------



## olivierd (Aug 2, 2014)

I know documentation in handbook is outdated (it's planned to update for the next stable release). But here the best way to start Xfce with x11/slim.

*Don't create your own .xinitrc file*, (often is wrong). x11-wm/xfce4-session provides this file (and adjust some environment variables).

1. .xinitrc file


```
cp /usr/local/etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc ~/.xinitrc
```

2. Create also .xsession file (symlink is good enough)


```
ln -sf .xinitrc .xsession
```

If you want Xfce with your prefered locale, you can add these two variables in .xinitrc file.


```
#!/bin/sh

export LANG="de_DE.ISO8859-15"
export LC_CTYPE="de_DE.ISO8859-15"

[...]
```

3. Configuration of /usr/local/etc/slim.conf file

Check in *sessions* line, if* xfce4* is the first session.

4. /etc/rc.conf file

Here are services, wich are necessary for Xfce session with slim.


```
dbus_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
# If xorg is compiled with Hal 
#hald_enable="YES"
```


----------



## oli1301 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply, I was on holiday for two weeks. Well, I made the changes and it has been working for two days now, that I could log in at the first attempt. The only change which could make it work is the link on the .xsession. I will test it a week or two now and see if it's solved.

Thanks so far for the help.


----------



## oli1301 (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay, I tested it a few more days now and the problems are back. I don't know why it worked 3 days to log in at the first time. I have to try it several times until I get logged in. 
And after some tests I found out if I enter a wrong password on the first time, it always works on the 2nd time.. silly behaviour


----------



## UPS91 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ran into a very similar problem with FreeBSD10.1 when replaced old console driver sc (syscons(4)) by new vt(4).
Check: `#sysctl -a | grep kern.vty`


----------



## spanglefox (Jan 15, 2015)

Well on an the most recent FreeBSD and pkgs I used 
	
	



```
xfce4-session
```
 in .xinitrc for starting xfce from a slim login.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2015)

Use `startxfce4`.


----------

